# It's a good life!!



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

Just had to post this as it really sums up what is happening in the UK at the moment. The last one to leave, please turn out the light. 

Regards
Ian 


http://http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1265508/Peter-Davey-gets-42-000-benefits-year-drives-Mercedes.html[/URL]


(If the link doesn't work just copy and paste it into your browser)


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Taurian said:


> Just had to post this as it really sums up what is happening in the UK at the moment. The last one to leave, please turn out the light.
> 
> Regards
> Ian
> ...


I like this guy's particular solution to people like Mr. Davey

Peter Davey gets 42,000 in benefits a year and drives a Mercedes | Mail Online

Ian your link has http//http
this link should work
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ets-42-000-benefits-year-drives-Mercedes.html


----------



## yo_soy (Feb 18, 2010)

Taurian said:


> Just had to post this as it really sums up what is happening in the UK at the moment. The last one to leave, please turn out the light. :mad


I don't think it sums it up at all. It is not representative of the majority of the population. And if you do think it is, then you're somewhat misguided.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

yo_soy said:


> I don't think it sums it up at all. It is not representative of the majority of the population. And if you do think it is, then you're somewhat misguided.



It may or may not be representative of the population, but suggesting someone is misguided when you dont even know them is a little impolite and friendly when you're new to a forum, if you dont mind me saying so 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I don't know if it's typical or not, but I can't say I agree with what their doing.

I *think* Taurian meant that their way of doing things (ie let somebody else be responsible for my life) seems typical of at least a certain type of person, well identified by many people on this forum. At least that's the way I read it.


----------



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

yo_soy said:


> I don't think it sums it up at all. It is not representative of the majority of the population. And if you do think it is, then you're somewhat misguided.


 Ha Ha -Yes you're right. I should have said Wales shouldn't I. 

( I'm only joking before you send a nasty reply )


----------



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know if it's typical or not, but I can't say I agree with what their doing.
> 
> I *think* Taurian meant that their way of doing things (ie let somebody else be responsible for my life) seems typical of at least a certain type of person, well identified by many people on this forum. At least that's the way I read it.


Correcto Pesky!!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Taurian said:


> Correcto Pesky!!!!


Good. Thought I might be losing track there for a moment!

By the way, cold and damp is a pretty accurate description of where I am right now!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

and just when you thought Britain couldn't get any more stupid.....

Ryan St George wins £4.7m over prison fall that left him brain damaged - Times Online


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Taurian said:


> Ha Ha -Yes you're right. I should have said Wales shouldn't I.
> 
> ( I'm only joking before you send a nasty reply )


 
Tempting fate a bit, I think!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

yo_soy said:


> I don't think it sums it up at all. It is not representative of the majority of the population. And if you do think it is, then you're somewhat misguided.


The fact that it is not representative of the majority of the population is missing the point! The point is that the UK's benefits system is set up so that it makes more financial sense for some people to give up work, and live off other tax payers, than to continue to go to work (and contribute tax to the system themselves). The article is highlighting this by giving a very extreme example. 

Hope that spells it out for you yo soy, and welcome to the forum. We are a fair minded bunch by and large, and don't intend to cause offence.


----------



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Tempting fate a bit, I think!



I like living life on the edge!! More fun that way.


----------



## yo_soy (Feb 18, 2010)

jojo said:


> It may or may not be representative of the population, but suggesting someone is misguided when you dont even know them is a little impolite and friendly when you're new to a forum, if you dont mind me saying so
> 
> Jo xxx


Saying 'misguided' is being polite. It wasn't intended as an insult and shouldn't be taken as such.


----------



## yo_soy (Feb 18, 2010)

lynn said:


> The fact that it is not representative of the majority of the population is missing the point!


The opening post said it 'sums up' what is wrong with Britain. I disagreed. 



> The point is that *the UK's benefits system is set up so that it makes more financial sense for some people to give up work, and live off other tax payers, than to continue to go to work *(and contribute tax to the system themselves). The article is highlighting this by giving a very extreme example.


re: bolded bit - I agree that the state system can be easy to take advantage of, but those who contribute taxes (and I currently don't as I'm a student) are not given any choice as to how it is distributed. While I think it is downright strange to want to have 13/14 children (4 nieces and nephews are enough, thank you!) I think that to remove state support for children would be a huge step backwards, not to mention cruel.

No easy answers to this, I'm afraid. Doesn't matter what government we have in place.





> Hope that spells it out for you yo soy, and welcome to the forum. We are a fair minded bunch by and large, and don't intend to cause offence.


Clear as a bell. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes welcome to the forum! 

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

yo_soy said:


> The opening post said it 'sums up' what is wrong with Britain. I disagreed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I was trying to point out that the article is a criticism of the state system, and not those who take advantage of it! No one is suggesting that removing benefits completely would be a good thing to do! I would suggest that the system needs looking at so that the individual is financially *better off *working than claiming benefits. 

Plus, we are contributing our views on an expat forum. Those of us living in Spain have experience of a vastly different attitude here. Plus, many of us are still contributing to the UK coffers, so feel it is still justified for us to have our say. 

Having said all that, the Daily Mail doesn't half like to stir things, and its a popular read down this way


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Well I have to say, I dont think making the comment that a particular view is misguided is insulting, since misguided simply means mistaken or unwise.
It's irrelevant whether someone is new to the forum or not. 
I also think basing evidence of the state of the UK on the Daily Mail, or any other newspaper come to that, is unwise.
Yes, there are clearly serious problems in the UK and, in particular, with the benefit system. Though I suspect the examples given are more rare than common. Of course, the system should be redesigned so that such cases can't happen and that there are more incentives to work than there are disincentives to work, if you see what I mean.
But I dont buy into the "everything in the UK is terrible" and "everything in Spain is great" mentality. That is simply naive, no disrespect intended.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> Well I have to say, I dont think making the comment that a particular view is misguided is insulting, since misguided simply means mistaken or unwise.
> It's irrelevant whether someone is new to the forum or not.
> I also think basing evidence of the state of the UK on the Daily Mail, or any other newspaper come to that, is unwise.
> Yes, there are clearly serious problems in the UK and, in particular, with the benefit system. Though I suspect the examples given are more rare than common. Of course, the system should be redesigned so that such cases can't happen and that there are more incentives to work than there are disincentives to work, if you see what I mean.
> But I dont buy into the "everything in the UK is terrible" and "everything in Spain is great" mentality. That is simply naive, no disrespect intended.



Personally I think both the UK and Spanish social security systems need some serious work! Neither seem appropriate for this day and age IMO!! As for the "misguided" thing, I simply felt it was a little impolite when talking to a total stranger thats all - no "big deal"! If I felt the post had been insulting, trust me, it wouldnt have seen the light of day!!




......... I sound like a real dragon dont I - maybe my kids are right LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Now listening to our kids' opinions of ourselves - that definitely is unwise! Well, only if they are negative, of course lol.


----------

